# Specks



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Went to south LA last week and got a few specklebellies. ANybody got a good wild goose recipe?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Did you filet the breasts or did you pluck? A buddy of mine used to marinate the breasts in italian dressing and then stuff them with jalapenos and cream cheese, wrap in bacon and smoke on the egg. Only goose I ever liked to eat.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Got em whole but they can be filleted. How do you stuff em with that stuff if you fillet the breast off?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Lyin Too said:


> Got em whole but they can be filleted. How do you stuff em with that stuff if you fillet the breast off?



Take a sharp filet knife and you basically butterfly the breast


----------

